# Pixmania



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

*Don't touch with a shitty stick!!*

What a fucking useless bunch of French cocksuckers.

Ordered a camera as my Ixus busted a few days before my nippers 1st birthday. Fucking arse!

It came late so I sent it back for a refund, (don't use a camera much so it wasn't of much use 2 days after the event! :? ).

Anyway, you send it back to a Parcel Force hub in Coventry. It was signed for on the 1st March. 14th march I e-mail them to ask where my refund is. They reply:

Dear Neil,

Thank you for your email.

You sent the product back to the Parcel Force hub in Coventry where all of our UK returns are assembled and then directed to our after sales in France. Unfortunately it might sometimes take from two to three weeks until the parcel is registered in France.

You will be notified by email once the item has been registered at our After Sales warehouse.

Thank you for your patience.

Best regards,
Team Pixmania

So, howcome it only takes 2 days to get from France to the UK but then takes 3 weeks to get back to fucking France!!

I reply to register my unhappiness. They say:

Dear Neil,

I'mafraid there is still no trace of that return on the system. I'm afraidthe postal services/courriers can sometimes take a bit longer thanexpected to deliver the shipment.
When it gets here, an expert examines the goods, which can sometimes takea few days, and then it comes onto the system. Only when it has reachedthat stage can we exchange or refund the product(s).
Please bear with us for a few more days. You will receive an email as soon as the item is entered onto the system.

Thank you for your comprehension and patience.

Best regards, 
Team Pixmania

3 weeks on and nothing so e-mail again.

Reply received:

Dear Customer,

This is an automatic answer to inform you that unfortunately your email could not be processed.

In order to contact us, please send your request directly through our site by using the question table that is accessible both in the FAQ section and via the following link Contact us .

This will enable us process your request more efficiently and it will be answered within 24 hours .

Kind regards,


Then, at fucking last, they acknowledge receipt in France:

Mr. Neil,

We acknowledge the receipt of your parcel, returned for the following reason: SRR.

Our service will carry out a preliminary evaluation of the item to determine the procedure to follow.

We will keep you informed of the progress via e-mail within the next few days.

Kind regards,

Cordially, 

'Mr Neil' ~ For fucks sakes you illiterate French twats. And what about 'Cordially'? I thought that was a fucking mixer drink and went out in the 50's!

The last fucking nail in the coffin came today by e-mail:

Mr. Neil,

Your product was received at our premises on the and has been evaluated by our specialist team to determine the procedure to follow. Please find further information below:

product returned report of product condition content details

S5600 Zoom new Accessories present : S5600 Zoom16 Mb XD memory card 4 AA alkaline batteries strap USB cable audio/video cable lens cap 
We wish to inform you that your product has been sent to the manufacturer for technical testing. The results of which will be sent to you within 10 days. After this period, your product will be refund (under the restriction that this action is covered under the general conditions of the manufacturerâ€™s guarantee). 

"The results of which will be sent to you within 10 days."

"The results of which will be sent to you within 10 days."

"The results of which will be sent to you within 10 days."

ANOTHER 10 FUCKING DAYS. Are you sucking me off or what?

So, 4 weeks from receipt and they might get round to refunding me my money. 3 weeks sat in a Parcel Force depot. 14 days for all the French cocks to paw all over it and then I might get my money back.

You, Pixmania, are seriously taking the piss.

They might be cheap but boy oh boy does their service suck the big one.

AVOID! :x


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Go straight to your credit card company and have them sort it out. I wouldn't have waited as long as you have...

If you pay by CC, they are jointly liable for any problems.

If nothing else, they set aside the disputed amount immediately so you don't pay interest on it.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Payed by Paypal.

Not sure if I can raise a dispute for this type of transaction! :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

My mate bought a camera from them and they sent him two, as he only paid for one he sent the second one back. They wouldn't even refund his postage :evil:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Aren't they owned by Dixons now ?

Obviously working on taking the service down to Dixons levels :evil:


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

And they automatically sign you up for a "Loyalty Card" and extended warranty and take the money up front unless you spot the small print and tick the box saying you don't want it.

Ebuyer, on the other hand, are first class.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Rate OneDayMobile too - recently bought an Ixus from them and they were superb in all regards.

Had considered Pixmania but am glad I didn't now - hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Well Mr Neil, all I can say is it couldn't have happened to a nicer bloke! :roll:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I bought an Ixus from Pixmania about 18 months ago. No problems with delivery but all the instructions were in French. I wasn't that bothered as I'd got it for a really good price and I was able to download a pdf of the manual from the Canon website (not the UK or European one but one in the Far East :? ) but I could understand somebody else getting really pissed off at not having an English manual.

Oh, and the power lead was a non-UK one as well but luckily I have loads of spare leads and found one that fitted.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

steveh said:


> I bought an Ixus from Pixmania about 18 months ago. No problems with delivery but all the instructions were in French. I wasn't that bothered as I'd got it for a really good price and I was able to download a pdf of the manual from the Canon website (not the UK or European one but one in the Far East :? ) but I could understand somebody else getting really pissed off at not having an English manual.
> 
> Oh, and the power lead was a non-UK one as well but luckily I have loads of spare leads and found one that fitted.


I had the same thing Steve. Downloaded the instructions in English from the Canon website and use a shaving plug adaptor to plug in the charger - seems to work OK for me. 

One thing that does piss me off about them though - all the bloody e-mails they send me. I must get 4 or 5 a week :?


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> One thing that does piss me off about them though - all the bloody e-mails they send me. I must get 4 or 5 a week :?


Yeah, me too but I used to get the same from Dabs.com until I changed my email address. I normally try to tick the box that says I don't want to receive any marketing emails but they're so bloody sneaky these days that they ask you the same question twice, the second time is a double negative so if you just glance at it you think your saying 'no I don't want any crap emails' when what you're actually saying is 'no I don't not want any crap emails'. :roll: I hope that makes sense - if it does it could be a first for me. :lol:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> *Don't touch with a shitty stick!!*
> 
> What a fucking useless bunch of French cocksuckers.
> 
> ...


At least you've not let the experience wind you up ...


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Bryn said:


> Well Mr Neil, all I can say is it couldn't have happened to a nicer bloke! :roll:


LMFAO! :lol:

Touche Mr Bryn. Touche. :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> Bryn said:
> 
> 
> > Well Mr Neil, all I can say is it couldn't have happened to a nicer bloke! :roll:
> ...


Is it too late to point out their shop in Fulham? :wink:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Don't start me off on these set of [email protected] I ordered a Printer from them once. Lets just say I never got the printer cos they are a set of useless, lying ....

Ordered once off them....never again.


----------



## goodbrand (Mar 19, 2007)

I've had both a bad and a good experience with them!!

1st, the good, got a camera in 2 days, which was awesome and still love it now.

2nd, the bad, took 2 months to get a video camera, which in the end they blamed royal mails sorting hub for the error, then sent me two!! I got in touch and asked them to arrange to pick up the 2nd one, oh and send the missing items from my bundle I bought, they never did pick up the 2nd one, that was 2 years ago :lol: Idiots...

You've probably guessed that I have never used them again!!!!!


----------

